# Dos Microfono monofonicos conectado pc



## mrkcc (Abr 8, 2010)

bueno investigando me encontre con esto de como hacer funcionar dos microfonos conectados a la pc, el link es http://ultrastar-es.org/foro/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=282 aunque estoy en el si o en no de hacerlo solo tengo una duda sera posible esto, bueno yo se que se que esta dividieno el canal de audio, pero como comunmente no he leido a fondo a cerca de esto, no estoy seguro de que funcione. bueno tando que hablar si la pregunta es puede funcionar. el jack es de dos canales.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro,

las conexiones están bien, pero esto te funcionará siempre y cuando, la entrada de micro de la targeta de sonido, sea de dos vias (estereo)

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con Electronec. Mira la imagen adjunta de ese link. Se aprecia como cada canal, proveniente de cada mic se integran a la entrada estereo.
Saludos.


----------



## mrkcc (Abr 9, 2010)

entoces si funcionaria pero la pregunta como puedo ver si la pc tiene la tarjeta de tiene dos vias, tengo una realteck HD


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

Revisa este link sobre tu tarjeta,http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/realtek-audio-input-desactivado-win-t201167.html

Si no encuentras nada, arma el jack del esquema y conecta alguna fuente de sonido de baja señal, un MP3 con volumen muy, muy, bajito (si ya tienes los dos micros, mejor) y comprueba lo que recoje tu tarjeta. Si recoje los dos micros, ....bien...si recoje solo uno...

te tienes que hacer un pequeño mezclador de dos entradas de audio, muy facil.

PD: Si conectas un MP3, que sea con una canción que puedas acusar sonidos discriminados tanto en un canal (Right) como en otro (Left)

Saludos


----------



## mrkcc (Abr 11, 2010)

gracias voy a revisar


----------

